# شاهد بصمت



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2015)

* شاهد بصمت*​ 

​     مساك صمت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




للي عمره ما شاف نهاية لعبة الحيّة snake في النوكيا ..









تعبت  و أنا اطالع الصورة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    ​


----------



## كليماندوس (12 فبراير 2016)

روعة روعة روعة

:big29:  :big29:   :big29:​


----------



## اني بل (13 فبراير 2016)

أشكركم يا احبتي


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)

ههههههه متعبة​


----------



## مارسيل1 (22 فبراير 2020)

ههههه ذكرايات جميبة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2020)

لا شوفت و لا عمرى كنت هشوف هههههههههه انا كنت بلبس فى الحيط و البس فى نفسى ههههههههه


----------

